Should Facebook get into the business of smartphones - yawarabbas
======
ljk
they did, and failed - [http://www.cnet.com/news/heres-why-the-facebook-phone-
floppe...](http://www.cnet.com/news/heres-why-the-facebook-phone-flopped/)

